# Need your prayers...



## AshleyR (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to pop in here and ask for your prayers.

My 83 year old grandma is expected to pass away soon. She had a stroke about 3 weeks ago and has been going downhill quickly ever since. She was able to stay at home after the stroke as it was a small one, but ended up falling a couple of days ago and is now hospitalized. We think she probably had another stroke and that's what made her fall (due to other symptoms she now has).

She doesn't have any broken bones, but her speech is slurred and she is having trouble talking and making sense of her words. 

She will be staying at the hospital permanently now, and she is not taking it well. Since her fall, she has been talking constantly about her death. She is convinced she is dying on July 10th. She says her sister (who passed away years ago) "told her" in her dreams. She has been talking about this day for months, and now it is only 5 days away.

We don't believe she will die that soon, however she is preparing herself for it and treating these next few days as her last. It is incredibly sad to see her lose her will and want to give up. 

We're not sure what's going to happen in the next few days, but please keep her in your prayers. I am very close with my grandma and this is devastating me. I've never had to deal with the death of someone so close to me yet and am very, very scared. I know she has lived a good, long life, but I don't think I will ever be "ready" to lose her. She has always been a very strong and happy woman - seeing her this way breaks my heart and I know the worst is yet to come.

I just don't know what to do.  Please keep her in your thoughts....

Thank you.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Your Grandma and your family are in my prayers Ash. I have lit one of my "angel" candles for you. I pray that you are graciously given some more time with her, you are not ready to say goodbye.
I hope that when the time comes she passes peacefully and painlessly. And I hope that you are left with lots of happy wonderful memories of your Grandma.

Thinking of you all
Chrissy


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry Ash.  My prayers are with you & your family right now.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 6, 2009)

Yikes!  That's not fun!  I hope everything works out for the best, the 10th is my bday, so it should be easy for me to remember to send some good vibes your/her way!


----------



## Jody (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Ashley.  I know you are not ready to lose your Grandma and you love her but it's weird how things can happen.  If she is bound and determined to die on the 10th she very well could.  I know it is hard and my thoughts are with you.  Be strong girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## carebear (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry Ashley - there is nothing you can do but be with her.  I wish her and you and all your family much peace and joy in the time she has left with you - and fond memories for an eternity.  

Love is a wondrous thing.  It makes everything both harder and easier, but it leaves us much better in the end.


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 6, 2009)

Thinking of you.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Ashley,
I'm going through the same thing right now   Wish you and your grandma the very best!


----------



## Sibi (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother.  I was also very close to my maternal Grandmother and loved her to pieces and was very saddened by her passing in 2000.  I will keep your grandma and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your tough times Ashley.  Hang in there.  You and grandma are in my familys prayers.

Bruce


----------



## Bunny (Jul 6, 2009)

You got it sweetie. Our prayers are with you and yours in this difficult time. (((hugs))))


----------



## LJA (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Ashley.  You both are in my prayers.
Hang on, Grandma..


----------



## heyjude (Jul 6, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts your way, Ashley. I lost my wonderful grandmother several years ago, so I can understand how you must be feeling.

Stay strong and remember, you have lots of friends here.

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Prayers being sent for you and your family .I lost my mom when I was 23 I know how hard it is .

{{{hugs}}}

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh Ashley honey - I am so sorry that you have to go through this.  We are never ever ready to lose the ones we love even when it is a long drawn out illness which this hasn't been.  You are in my thought and prayers, please allow me to send reiki to you and your family.  We're all here for you when you need us....

Lots of hugs
Linda


----------



## Deda (Jul 7, 2009)

Praying for strength for you and your family.


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. Her health is declining every day. We are expecting the worst some time this week. Just waiting for the news now. 

Unfortunately in the last two days she has been completely out of it. She doesn't know where she is, doesn't know what day it is, and can't read (she's deaf and so we have always written out what we want to say to her, and she can no longer comprehend any of it). I'm extremely sad about this as I did not get to tell her how I felt about her or say "goodbye" when she was able to understand it. 

Thanks for your thoughts & prayers. Next time I post it will most likely be after she has passed away. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Ashley.


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2009)

Ashley - she _knows_ how you feel about her, so it really is okay.  Although you feel she is 'out of it' please be aware that, on some level, she is still taking everything in and will know when you are there for her....truly.  I went through something like this with my FIL two years ago and do understand a little of how you are feeling right now.

Tanya


----------



## LJA (Jul 8, 2009)

Sending you hugs, Ashley....


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 8, 2009)

Ashley you poor girl.
I'm sure your grandma knows how you feel about her in her heart, and you should also know that even though she can't tell you right now, she feels the same way about you. Some things don't need to be said.
Wishing you strength, and peace, at this difficult time.


----------

